# Just a laugh for the fellas



## tiredwife&sahm (Jan 4, 2012)

I thought this was hilarious. It's shows the difference in how men and women deal with problems.

It's not about the nail


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

It was funny. Seemed like she actually liked the nail. She overlooked it and dealt with her emotions surrounding it. Do you think she will wait until it is infected and sore before she decides she will have to have her head amputated? Will she recognize the nail right after she got that hug and validation?

Just my tongue-in-cheek take on it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I guess there are different ways of _" seeing " _things.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

That was FUNNY!

And I might add it properly typifies a main difference between men & women.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Good on hit the nail on the headsorry


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Is it playing on stereotypes when the stereotypes turn out to be true so often? lol


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

laugh - I posted this video a few hours ago in another thread...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-t...-critical-great-marriage-anyone-disagree.html

it fit.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

But suppose she's right?


----------



## Toshiba2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

haha so real itrs scarey


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh hell this brings back memories, and the restraint it takes to shut up and listen to your wife b-tching about this and that when you can see the problem right there in front of her lol

Nice one, might share it on FB heh


----------



## Air Texas (May 30, 2013)

I showed that to my wife. She even thought it was funny.


----------



## another shot (Apr 14, 2015)

I installed that nail when she asked me to talk about my feelings


----------



## CopperTop (May 29, 2014)

I thought it was funny as <censored>, but Mrs. CopperTop was not amused.


----------



## Leobwin (Apr 28, 2012)

My favorite moment has to be the very last, when they bump heads and she turns away, saying, "Don't!"


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Aside from the nail, a beautiful woman.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

I have probably been hanging around CWI to long, but If I was him I would want to know who *nailed* my women


----------

